# E-mail return whne review submitted



## JimJ (Jun 11, 2005)

We used to get an e-mail response right after submitting a resort review.  I hadn't done one in a while, but finally sent one it the other day.  I noticed the form has been revised.  Is an e-mail acknowledgement no longer sent out?

Jim


----------

